# rice cakes



## leg_press (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive been doing some research to get variety into my bulking diet, up until now ive given rice cakes a very wide birth but they've been recommended to me, only thing is the average rice cake has only 6 grams of carbs so in order to get enough carbs for a meal id have to eat 7 of them.

My plans was to have a tub of cottage cheese, rice cakes and cucumber sticks, I cant see the carbs in cucumber being many, but it means im going to be spending a fortune each week on rice cakes. Any ideas?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 4, 2009)

how about oatmeal or granola.  Rice cakes are so airy and not tasty unless you put...mmmmmmmmmmm...peanut butter on them.  Nothing wrong with the cucumber and vegetables but they are low in carbs(high in fiber and all the other good stuff).  A large cucumber has maybe 20 calories in it.


----------



## leg_press (Dec 5, 2009)

suprfast said:


> how about oatmeal or granola.  Rice cakes are so airy and not tasty unless you put...mmmmmmmmmmm...peanut butter on them.  Nothing wrong with the cucumber and vegetables but they are low in carbs(high in fiber and all the other good stuff).  A large cucumber has maybe 20 calories in it.



Thanks but I dont really like the thought of oats with cottage cheese if im honest. Whats granola?


----------



## suprfast (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry, 
I forget that we sometimes dont use the same words.  Here is a quick wiki about granola.  What is this called over seas?
Granola - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Why are you so keen to use cottage cheese?  Is it cheap over there?  There are so many different foods you can use.  What do you like to eat?
kris


----------



## leg_press (Dec 5, 2009)

Sounds similar to something a company make over here called 'country crisp'. I was thinking of using cottage cheese as a snack as a tub is about the same size as a portion. I like eating most sources of protein except soya which doesnt agree with me lets say  and other meat free alternatives like quorn.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 5, 2009)

leg_press said:


> Sounds similar to something a company make over here called 'country crisp'. I was thinking of using cottage cheese as a snack as a tub is about the same size as a portion. I like eating most sources of protein except soya which doesnt agree with me lets say  and other meat free alternatives like quorn.



are you a vegetarian?


----------

